# Sabine Pass Texas



## jackieblue (Nov 9, 2015)

November 4, 2015 Doug Hughes and I went to Sabine Pass to fish for red drum. Caught 24 in 4.5 hours. In the photos all fish only appear once and we managed to land a double, triple, and four once. That is my salt water fix for the year. For a full report of this and all my recent catfish trips on Cedar Creek Lake check out www.jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## KMixson (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Fish!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice catch. Heck, I've made three attempts to catch a red in the last two weeks. All in the Galveston flats. No luck. 

Looks like I should have driven the extra half hour and fished Sabine Pass! Well done! richg99


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice job!


----------

